
Do out of the box user management tools exist? - jackrvaughan
I have a database (cloudant) with account info and other things that would typically be stored in a database for an application. I can go build a custom admin portal to access the database for business users to &quot;approve&quot; users or add&#x2F;change information - but I was hoping there would be tools that can connect to a database and provide a simple interface for CRUD actions to admin users.<p>Does anything like this exist in the market today?
======
andrewstuart
Maybe AWS Cognito?

~~~
jackrvaughan
Thanks for your response. That's just for authentication though, right?

